# How to treat for Cocci when babies present.



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

As I understand it, I can't give the 3 in 1 via the water while I have birds under 3 months old, today I have received some Harkers coxitabs so can start treating individual birds but not the parent birds, but now one of the babies is showing signs of runny droppings( hopefully this may be a one off as the droppings have looked ok previously). I have started with wonder pigeon additive today to try and boost the birds immune systems a little and will continue with this for the next 7 days but is there any way to treat parents and babies (around 2 and 3 weeks old)? I hope I can get all these birds sorted out and into a good state of health but I have no idea how long they were living in dirty conditions before I got them.
Thanks

Edit: I forgot to add, all the adult birds I have weighed are all around the 400g mark


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't really want to treat the babies unless needed, as you want them to build up an immunity to things in your flock. If that isn't allowed, then later on they will be more susceptible to those things.
BTW, 3 in ones don't work very well.


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Jay
I have got coxitabs as well which I will start with tomorrow. will it hurt to give a tablet even if the bird doesn't have cocci?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No, it won't hurt. Have the other birds been having loose droppings? It's important to clean the loft of droppings daily to help to avoid spreading things like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have an attached aviary, or fenced in section that is attached to the loft? If not you should add one. It's a good way for them to get outside in the freshair and sunshine. That would be helpful if you are going to disinfect the loft, as you could shoo them out there. It also gives you a place to set up a nice bath for them. Helps to keep their feet clean. Pigeons love to bathe, and it helps their feathers too. A new cat litter pan would be a good size for a bath. Especially with fantails. Depending on the number of birds you have, maybe get 2 pans. It's fun to watch them soak in the water and to bathe. I always use warm water in the cooler weather. And cool in the warmer weather.
Possible to post a picture of the loft? How many birds are there?


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

There is at least 1 bird with clear runny droppings and I saw this morning some dead worms in a couple of the droppings. That could be because I treated for worms last weekend and will do again in another few weeks. At the moment I am giving wonder pigeon supplement with their water.
The loft is inside my aviary at the moment as I needed to get it reassembled as quickly as I could because of the young babies that were in it but once all the babies have fledged I will be moving the loft outside the aviary but with the doors opening in. The plan is to build a new loft in the summer which will allow me to walk in but first I need to get some more money in the bank, In the last 3 weeks these birds have cost me around £600 with buying them and everything I need.I knew they hadn't been looked after very well when I saw them but didn't realise to what extent. Just been out now to clean and feed them and they all seem happy now though, waiting by the aviary door for me


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So can they get out in the aviary? The sun and bathing will do wonders for them. They also need the sun for vit. D3.


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes they are free to wander around the aviary anytime. I close the doors to the loft at night but there is a little opening at the top which lets them get in and out. Once I move the loft, probably in another couple of months it will give more room in the aviary which will be better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good, except for the opening where they can get in and out. That needs to be closed up at night. Rats can climb and will get in, or anything else that will fit in. They will kill the birds. So unless the aviary is hardware cloth, and not fencing or chicken wire, they aren't safe with an opening at the top of the door. We have had members come on who have found a loft of dead birds in the morning.
Yes, it will be nice when you can move the loft outside the aviary.


----------

